# URGENT: Safe place needed for multi mice (Essex)



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Multimammates in Stanford Le Hope, Essex need to be gone by this weekend. 
We are desperately trying to arrange transport to get them into rescue.

A temporary home has been offered if anyone can get the multis to High Wycombe.

Otherwise we are looking for someone that can collect these little ones from their current home and care for them until further transport can be arranged.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

A permanent home has been found locally for these little ones. 

Thankyou to everyone that emailed and offered their help.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Excellent news!


----------

